# Spring guides



## bmac2001 (Feb 18, 2011)

I know it's might be a shot in the dark. I do know at one point there were some being made in the Panama City area but I would like to buy a few sets to rewrap some of my old ling rods. Any info on chasing a few sets down would be appreciated


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

It would help if you post a pic of what you are looking for. Google shows lots of choices for "spring guides" and they are all considerably different. REC makes these and they are available at getbitoutdoors.com


----------

